

CAD program using GUI, procedural programming and inheritance - from 1963,  - mixmax
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mOZqRJzE8xg

======
mixmax
here is the wikipedia page for the program:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sketchpad>

Truly impressive and lightyears ahead of its time.

~~~
DaniFong
Beautiful

------
signa11
alan-kay: "how could you have possibly done the first interactive-graphics,
the first non-procedural programming language, first object-oriented software-
system all in 1 year" ?

ivan-s: "i didn't know it was hard" !!!

